# اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟



## اخوكم (9 أغسطس 2008)

*لقد وجدت هذه الكلمات فى احد المنتديات واردت ان ارد عليه بنفسي بعد ان عرفت المسيح ولا اطيق اى كلمة تقال عليه بسوء . ولكن اللى مصبرنى كلمة لاحد الاباء " مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتاثر بمديح او بمذمة بل مجد الله فى الحالتين " . المجد لله الي الابد أمين وهذه هى الكلمات : *

*اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال *
*نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*
*-------------------- *
*اذا مات الاله بصنع قوم اماتوه فهل هذا اله*
*ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا واعجب منه بطن قد حواه*
*عاش هناك تسعا من شهور لدي الظلمات من حيض غذاه*
*وشق الفرج مولودا ضعيفا فاتحا للثدي فاه*
*وياكل ثم يشرب ثم ياتي كل هذا فهل هذا اله*
*تعالي الله عن افك الحياري سيسال كل علي ما قد جناه *

*وردى عليهم : *
*أيا أعداء المسيح لنا جواب *
*على سؤالكم وما حواه *
*لم يمت المسيح من اجل قوم *
*بل مات من اجل الحياة *
*ونادى ربه ان اغفر لهم *
*ولا يعلمون ما قد نواه *
*سر أن يعطيهم الملكوت *
*لكنهم احبوا الحياة *
*سفكوا دماءه على الصليب *
*والدموع تجرى تروى شفاه *
*وأمه تبكى وتصرخ عليه *
*أى ذنب قد افتراه *
*أهذا جزاء من احب العالم *
*وأراد ان يمحى خطاياه ؟*
*فقولوا انتم يا اعداء المسيح *
*هل جزاء المعروف ان ننساه ؟*
*هل ننسي من مد الينا يده ؟*
*وهل ننسي يوماً عطاياه ؟ *
*هل علمكم اسلامكم ونبيكم *
*ان تسخروا يوما من اله ؟*
*ان تكفروا ما تشاءون *
*وتعبدون ما القلب هواه *
*زكما سألتم لى سؤال *
*هل قراءتم يوماً كلام الله ؟*
*أم انكم ترددون كلامكم *
*ولا تعلمون حتى معناه !!*
*فالمسيح الهنا حي *
*ويوم الدينونة الكل يراه *

*ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت فى الرد عليهم وهذا اقل ما اقدمة لسيدى وحبيبي يسوع المسيح .*
*أخوكم .......... *


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 أغسطس 2008)

*تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يحافظ عليك :big29::big29:*


----------



## enass (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

aslan hne msh shatren ala be aljhel
bsm3o al7ke wma bfkro feo
wbmle 7kehn kol almoake3


----------



## املا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

رد روعه

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## اخوكم (9 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكرا يا اخواتى وهناك المزيد والمزيد باذن المسيح لكى نثبت لاخواننا وللعالم بأن مسيحنا حى وانا مليش غيره فى الدنيا وهو معايا دايما وهيقدرنى ومش هيسنى .:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك حبيبي
واصلي ان ينمي الرب موهبتك
لكي تتحفنا بكل جديد 
ومبروك خلاصك


----------



## صوت الرب (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

رد جميل و جديد ....
منتظرين المزيد
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## hany6763 (9 أغسطس 2008)

god bless u


----------



## antonius (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

رد جميل على قصيدة ابن الجوزية 
نتمنى ان نرى المزيد منك وربنا يقويك حبيبي


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *لقد وجدت هذه الكلمات فى احد المنتديات واردت ان ارد عليه بنفسي بعد ان عرفت المسيح ولا اطيق اى كلمة تقال عليه بسوء . ولكن اللى مصبرنى كلمة لاحد الاباء " مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتاثر بمديح او بمذمة بل مجد الله فى الحالتين " . المجد لله الي الابد أمين وهذه هى الكلمات : *
> 
> *اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال *
> *نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*
> ...


 

أولا قائل القصيدة ابن القيم الجوزية 
وله كتاب بعنوان (هداية الحيارى فى أجوبة اليهود والنصارى )
أما نحن نحب عيسى أكثر من أنفسنا 
ومن يستهزأ بالمسيح فى الإسلام فهو كافر بإجماع علماء المسلمين
وأنا اعتب بشدة على أخوانى المسلمين الذين يستهزؤن بالمسيح فى مناقشاتهم


----------



## حدائق المجد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*



			ونادى ربه ان اغفر لهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن ربه باعتقادك؟؟؟؟




			فقولوا انتم يا اعداء المسيح 
هل جزاء المعروف ان ننساه ؟
هل ننسي من مد الينا يده ؟
وهل ننسي يوماً عطاياه ؟ 
هل علمكم اسلامكم ونبيكم 
ان تسخروا يوما من اله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن لا نكره المسيح عليه عليه السلام

وحاشا لله خالقنا ان نسخر منه

اما عن الالتباس وباقي التساؤلات لديك فألقيه في المنتدى الاسلامي لتتوضح لك الصورة*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

*رد كثير حلو ما شاء الله عليك​*


----------



## اخوكم (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الاخ حدائق المجد*
*ونادى ربه ان اغفر لهم *
*المقصود يا اخى اباه الذي فى السماء لان الثالوث القدس واحد اى ( الاب والابن - الذي سفك دمائه من اجلنا - والروح القدس ) وهذه هى نقطة الاختلاف واللى انتم مش معتقدين بها عارف ليه لان ربنا لما يختار انسان من الحظيرة الاخرى بيقنعه الاول وبيكون ليه اختبار وبينور بصيرته . وانا هقولك على حاجة بسيطة كل الادوات الكهربائية اللى عندك فى البيت والكمبيوتر اللى حضرتك قاعد امامه اللى اخترعهم مسيحيين عارف ليه لان ربنا منور عقولهم مش يصحوا الصبح يجيبوا سيرة فلان وعلان هما دول اللى عمروا الارض مش اللى بيخربوها يمين وشمال ونحن يا اخى لا نريد شئ من العالم الا محبة المسيح لينا واللى قدم نفسة عشان يفدينا ويطهرنا من الخطية . *

*نحن لا نكره المسيح عليه عليه السلام*
*فطالما انكم لا تكرهون المسيح ( له المجد ) فلماذا قيلت هذه القصيده هل هى محبه ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*وقيلت ممن علم شامخ فى سماء الاسلام مش كده ؟ *
*اما عن الالتباس وباقي التساؤلات لديك فألقيه في المنتدى الاسلامي لتتوضح لك الصورة*
*وهذا يسعدنى يا اخى انى اشارك فى الردود والتساؤلات ولى اسئله كثيرة جدا اود ان اطرحها لكن لحين ان ياذن المسيح لى وصدقنى انا لا اكره اى ديانة اخرى ولكنى اشفق عليهم لانهم لم يتذوقوا محبة المسيح .*
*واليك هذه الابيات المتواضعه من الشعر :*
*فى عقر دارك يا مسلم اعلنت التحدى*
*ان كان لديك الاسلام فالمسيح عندى *
*انــا لـن اقــــــــاوم بسلاح أو بيــدي *
*فنحن علمنا المسيح عدم التعدي *
*لكــن بمحبة واخــــلاص مــــــني *
*وان هنتني يا مسلم فاليك خدي *
*وان صفعتنى بسيف او بخنجر *
*فلن تكون فى يوم عدوى او ضدى*
*فأنا اشفق عليك من كل قلبي *
*سيمر العمر وكل منا الى مــرد ( الدال مكسوره لو مش عارف )*
*يوم لا ينفع توبه او نصيحــة *
*وهـــا انا الان اقدمها بــود ( الدال مكسوره )*

*اخوكم .......؟ *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 أغسطس 2008)

خطة الفداء الإلهى للبشر ، مثلها مثل كل أعمال الله ، مملوءة حكمة عالية ، لا يفهمها إلاَّ المتضعون ، وأماَّ المستعلون ، فيقيسون الأمور على أفكارهم هم ، فيحتقرون الفداء والوداعة والتواضع ، بل قد يصل بهم الأمر لتمجيد كل تجبر وتكبر ، مع أن المتكبر هو الشيطان .
++++  فكأنهم يفضلون الشيطان الوضيع فى حقيقته والمتكبر والمتجبر والمتغطرس فى طبعه ، على الإله العظيم فى جوهره والوديع والهادئ والسلام فى طبعه .
++++ فمثل هؤلاء ، لا يمكنهم أن يفهموا حكمة الله ، لأنهم ينظرون لها بعيون الشيطان .
++++ الله يرحمهم ويفتح عيونهم .


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا الرد الجميل . ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حدائق المجد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			ونادى ربه ان اغفر لهم 
المقصود يا اخى اباه الذي فى السماء لان الثالوث القدس واحد اى ( الاب والابن - الذي سفك دمائه من اجلنا - والروح القدس )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لكن ما أسمعه منكم انكم تقولون انهم متساوون
لكن قول ان الأب هو رب الابن لا يجعله مساويا له
أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟



			وهذه هى نقطة الاختلاف واللى انتم مش معتقدين بها عارف ليه لان ربنا لما يختار انسان من الحظيرة الاخرى بيقنعه الاول وبيكون ليه اختبار وبينور بصيرته .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما قصدك بالحظيرة الأخرى؟؟؟



			وانا هقولك على حاجة بسيطة كل الادوات الكهربائية اللى عندك فى البيت والكمبيوتر اللى حضرتك قاعد امامه اللى اخترعهم مسيحيين عارف ليه لان ربنا منور عقولهم مش يصحوا الصبح يجيبوا سيرة فلان وعلان هما دول اللى عمروا الارض مش اللى بيخربوها يمين وشمال ونحن يا اخى لا نريد شئ من العالم الا محبة المسيح لينا واللى قدم نفسة عشان يفدينا ويطهرنا من الخطية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أرجو ان تضمها لتساؤلاتك في القسم الاسلامي
فلا يمكنني الرد هنا بدون تطرق للاسلاميات



			نحن لا نكره المسيح عليه عليه السلام
فطالما انكم لا تكرهون المسيح ( له المجد ) فلماذا قيلت هذه القصيده هل هى محبه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وقيلت ممن علم شامخ فى سماء الاسلام مش كده ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذكر لي أين سب أو شتم أو احتقر المسيح عليه السلام
وأنا أقرأ القصيدة ليست موجهة للمسيح عليه السلام حتى
بل لأتباعه فأين الكره فيها؟؟؟؟




			الدال مكسوره لو مش عارف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أستطيع قراءة الشعر وتمييز الأبيات ان كانت شعر صحيح أو مكسور
لكن لن أعلق*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا اخى لمشاركتك وانا سعيد بمشاركتك واود ان تتعرف اكثر على المسيح وارجوا ان تقرأ اكثر لتعرف اكثر عن المسيحية وياريت انك تطلب طلب واحد بس من ربنا هو انه ينور بصيرتك عشان تعرف اكتر . اذا كان لك اصدقاء مسيحيين فلا تخجل من ان تطلب منهم ان يوضحوا لك الامور التى لا تستطيع ان تفهمها وهما يعرفوك بكل حاجة افضل من انك تكون مشتت ونصيحتى لك من القلب اقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس كثيراً حتى تعرف اكثر وربناك ينور لك عنيك على طريق محبته . وصدقنى فى بداية كل حاجة بتبقي صعبة لكن لما تعرف اكتر هتقدر تفكر لان القراءة فى الكتاب المقدس  تنير العقل .
اسالك يارب انك تنور عنيه على الحق يارب المس قلبه لانه بعيد عنك يارب هو لسه عقلة مستغبي لان عدو الخير ساكن فيه يارب ابعتله ايه تعرفه انك انت الاله الحى يارب زى ما نورت عينى نورت عنيه هو وكل المسلمين اللى زيه يارب . لك المجد الى الابد امين .
ربنا معاك يا اخى وياريت تكون فهمت اللى قلتهولك .
ما قصدك بالحظيرة الأخرى؟؟؟
هذا دليل قاطع على انك عمرك ما قراءت الكتاب المقدس .


اذكر لي أين سب أو شتم أو احتقر المسيح عليه السلام
وأنا أقرأ القصيدة ليست موجهة للمسيح عليه السلام حتى
بل لأتباعه فأين الكره فيها؟؟؟؟

فى القران عندكم تقولون لقد كفر اللذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة واقول لك يا اخى مثل بسيط جدا وهى ان الشمس شئ واحد ولكنه يخرج لنا ثلاث اشياء ( ممكن تقولهم لى ) لو عرفتهم يبقي انت بدات تفكر صح وهذا اقل دليل .
والادلة كثيرة ومن عندكم فى القران . فياريت انك تبحث الاول وبعد كده تجاوب .
شكرا لمشاركتك يا اخى .


----------



## ماندولين (11 أغسطس 2008)

نحن لا نسخر من المسيح لاننا نؤمن بالرسول المسيح بن مريم وقراننا لايسخر من المسيح بل بالعكس فان القران يعظم المسيح لانه رسول من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ونحن نؤمن بجميع الرسل ومنهم المسيح بن مريم فلا تنقاض وراء اى شئ تقراة او تراة على شبكات الانترنت فمن الممكن ان يكون شخص من اعداء الاسلام واعداء المسيحية يقول هذه التفاهات بقصد عمل فتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وللعلم ان جميع المسلمين مؤمنين برسول الله المسيح بن مريم فمن فضلكم جميعا فكروا اولا ثم تحدثوا فنحن لا نعادى المسيح لا بالعكس نحن معترفين به كرسول لانه رسول من عند الله وفى الانجيل والتوراة مذكور سياتى من بعدى رسول اسمة احمد وهذا على لسان السيد المسيح وهذه هى ارقام الايات فى التوراة والانجيل 157:7 ------    6:61 وارجو تاخذوا كلامى على محمل الجد والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2008)

ماندولين قال:


> .... يعظم المسيح لانه رسول من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ونحن نؤمن بجميع الرسل ومنهم المسيح بن مريم فلا تنقاض ...........


 



*المسيح في المسحية.*

** هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.*

** هو حمل الله أي الذبيحة الكاملة لرفع خطايا العالم (حسب عدالة الله).*

** دم المسيح يطهر من كل خطية.*

** الطريق الوحيد للحياة والتحرر من الخطية.*

** الطريق الوحيد لنصير أولاد لله *

** في المسيح تمت مصالحة الإنسان مع الله والى الأبد (المؤنين بصليب المسيح).*

** المسيح يضمن الحياة الابدية.*

*هل هو كذلك لكِ .... حتى تقولى ( فلا تناقض ).*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*اليكى يا اختى ماندولين هذا التعليق وهو عن اخر ايتين فى القران عندكم .*

*تعليق على سورتي الفلق والناس (113 ، 114)*

*آسف أخي ( اخوكم )*

*هنا إجابات عن المسيحية فقط *

*حرر بواسطة ........ fredyyy*


----------



## حدائق المجد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			شكرا يا اخى لمشاركتك وانا سعيد بمشاركتك واود ان تتعرف اكثر على المسيح وارجوا ان تقرأ اكثر لتعرف اكثر عن المسيحية وياريت انك تطلب طلب واحد بس من ربنا هو انه ينور بصيرتك عشان تعرف اكتر . اذا كان لك اصدقاء مسيحيين فلا تخجل من ان تطلب منهم ان يوضحوا لك الامور التى لا تستطيع ان تفهمها وهما يعرفوك بكل حاجة افضل من انك تكون مشتت ونصيحتى لك من القلب اقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس كثيراً حتى تعرف اكثر وربناك ينور لك عنيك على طريق محبته . وصدقنى فى بداية كل حاجة بتبقي صعبة لكن لما تعرف اكتر هتقدر تفكر لان القراءة فى الكتاب المقدس تنير العقل .
اسالك يارب انك تنور عنيه على الحق يارب المس قلبه لانه بعيد عنك يارب هو لسه عقلة مستغبي لان عدو الخير ساكن فيه يارب ابعتله ايه تعرفه انك انت الاله الحى يارب زى ما نورت عينى نورت عنيه هو وكل المسلمين اللى زيه يارب . لك المجد الى الابد امين .
ربنا معاك يا اخى وياريت تكون فهمت اللى قلتهولك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تساءلت في البداية هل هذا الرد لي أم لا
لكن شكرا لك على النصيحة فكل منا يرى النور بمنظوره
فأنت تجد أنك في النور
وأنا متيقن انني في طريق الحق والنور بحمد الله ونعمته
لكن هل تجد أسئلتي استغباء؟؟؟؟
أنا سألت لأناقش ليس لأستغبي
شكرا لك على هذا الوصف



			هذا دليل قاطع على انك عمرك ما قراءت الكتاب المقدس .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أقول انني اطلعت بشكل كبير على كل كتابك
لكنني اطلعت على أجزاء منه
سؤالي لأنك قلت حظيرة فحد علمي ان الحظيرة للحيوانات حاشاكم
لذلك سألت لأعرف هل تعتبرني هكذا؟؟؟



			فى القران عندكم تقولون لقد كفر اللذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة واقول لك يا اخى مثل بسيط جدا وهى ان الشمس شئ واحد ولكنه يخرج لنا ثلاث اشياء ( ممكن تقولهم لى ) لو عرفتهم يبقي انت بدات تفكر صح وهذا اقل دليل .
والادلة كثيرة ومن عندكم فى القران . فياريت انك تبحث الاول وبعد كده تجاوب .
شكرا لمشاركتك يا اخى .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل قول ان عيسى عليه السلام هو رسول من عند الله في اعتقادك شتم؟؟؟؟
لا أعتقد ان النبوة هي شتم
يبدو انك انت من بحاجة الى الاطلاع أكثر على ديني*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*هل تجد أسئلتي استغباء؟؟؟؟
اقرأها مرة اخرى وانا لا اغلط فيك يااخى 
لكنني اطلعت على أجزاء منه ...
ماهى هذه الاجزاء وما اعتقادك بها ؟
سؤالي لأنك قلت حظيرة فحد علمي ان الحظيرة للحيوانات حاشاكم
لذلك سألت لأعرف هل تعتبرني هكذا؟؟؟
الحظيرة الاخرى اى الديانه الاخرى او المكان الاخر وانا لا اسيئ لك مره اخرى 
هل قول ان عيسى عليه السلام هو رسول من عند الله في اعتقادك شتم؟؟؟؟
المسيح ليس نبي ولا رسول ولكنه اله حقيقي .
يبدو انك انت من بحاجة الى الاطلاع أكثر على ديني 
وهل كل هذا ولم اطلع على دينك . ولا تستغرب يا اخى اننى كنت مسلم يعنى انا عارف كل حاجة عن الاسلام وانا الان بنعمة المسيح مسيحي وانا مستعد لاى مناقشات لانى احبك . *


----------



## حدائق المجد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اقرأها مرة اخرى وانا لا اغلط فيك يااخى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طالما تعتبر سؤال استغباء أجبني عنه
لماذا تقول ان الأب هو رب الابن مع قولكم انهم متساوون



			الحظيرة الاخرى اى الديانه الاخرى او المكان الاخر وانا لا اسيئ لك مره اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمة ديانة أفضل بكثير من وصفك لها بكلمة حظيرة



			اننى كنت مسلم يعنى انا عارف كل حاجة عن الاسلام وانا الان بنعمة المسيح مسيحي وانا مستعد لاى مناقشات لانى احبك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل وصف المسيح عليه السلام بأنه نبي تعتبره اساءة؟؟؟؟

رجاء أجبني عن اسئلتي ودع رأيك فيها جانبا*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*طالما تعتبر سؤال استغباء أجبني عنه
لماذا تقول ان الأب هو رب الابن مع قولكم انهم متساوون
اولا يا اخى انا لم اقول انه سؤال استغباء ولكن اقول ان عقلك هو الميتغبي اى لا يستطيع ان يفهم الثالوث القدس . واليك هذا الدليل : 
يسوع هو ابن الله (براهين ومعاني):

يستند المسيحيّون في إيمانهم الرّاسخ بأنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله على أدلّة قاطعة وساطعة أعلنها الله في الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه القديم والجديد. كما ويستطيع المسيحيّون أن يستخدموا قرآن المسلمين لبرهنة اعتقادهم هذا، مع ملاحظة أن الاستخدام المسيحي للقرآن يعني قراءة جيّدة لآياته لا تتفّق مع التّفاسير التّقليديّة لدى المسلمين، علماً بأن تفاسيرهم أنفسهم لا تتّفق أصلاً فيما بينها.



أولاً: الأدلّة من العهد القديم:

أوحي الله إلى أنبيائه القديّسين في العهد القديم بنبوّاتٍ كثيرة عن مجيء المسيح مخلّص العالم، وتملأ هذه النّبؤات صفحات العهد القديم، ونقرأ فيها أنّ هذا المخلّص هو ابن الله بالتّحديد.



أ. مزمور 7:2 "إنّي أخُبر من جهة قَضاءِ الرَّبِ. قال لي: أنتَ ابني. أنا اليوم وَلَدْتُكَ". يتحدث المزمور الثّاني عن مسح الملوك في العهد القديم، وكلمة "ولدّتك" في المزمور لا تشير أبداً إلى الولادة الجسديّة، بل إلى إعلان علني من الله إلى شعبه عن تنصيب ملكٍ لهم. وقد وردت هذه النّبوة في ثلاث مواضعٍ في العهد الجديد لتؤكّد أنّ المعنى الوحيد المقصود بها هو قيامة يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، من بين الأموات، كما نقرأ في أعمال الرّسل 33:13 "إنَّ اللهَ قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، إذ أقام يسوعَ كما هو مكتوبٌ أيضاً في المزمور الثّاني: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ وَلَدْتُكَ" وفي عبرانييّن 5:1 "لأنّهُ لِمَن مِنَ الملائكةِ قال قَطُّ: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ ولدتُك؟ وأيضاً: أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً" (انظر العبرانييّن 5:5).



ب. صموئيل الثّاني 12:7-41 خاطب الله هنا الملك داود بلسان النّبي ناثان قائلاً له: "أقيمُ بعدكَ نسلكَ الّذي يخرجُ من أحشائِكَ وأثبِّت مملكتَهُ. وهو يبني بيتاً لإسمي، وأنا أُثّبِتُ كُرسِيَّ مملكتِهِ إلى الأبد. أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون ليَ ابناً". وهذه النّبوة تتحدّث عن مجيء ابن الله إلى العالم بصورة إنسانٍ من نسل داود، أي من النّسل الملوكي، وكيف أنَّ المسيح هو الملك الأبدي لكونه ابن الله، وقد ورد المقطع الأخير "أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون ليَ ابناً" في العهد الجديد في عبرانييّن 5:1 في الحديث عن امتيازات المسيح المجيد.



ت. أشعياء 6:9-7 "لأنّهُ يولد لنا ولدٌ ونعطى ابناً، وتكون الريّاسةُ على كتفِهِ، ويُدعى اسمُهُ عجيباً، مشيرا، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبَدِيّاً، رئيسَ السّلام. لنمُوُ رياستِهِ، وللسَّلام لا نهايَةَ على كُرسِيِّ داودَ وعلى مملكتِهِ، ليثبّتها ويعضدَها بالحقِّ والبِرِّ. من الآن إلى الأبد. غَيْرَةُ ربِّ الجنودِ تصنع هذا" وهذه النّبوة العظيمة عن ميلاد المسيح تحتوي على خمسةِ أسماءٍ له تبرهن حقيقة كونهِ الله الآتي إلى العالم. فهو سيولد كإنسان في العالم، مع أنّه في نفس الوقت الله القدير والآب الأبدي.



ث. هوشع 1:11 "ومِن مصرَ دعوتُ ابني" مع متى 15:2 "وكان هناك إلى وفاةِ هيرودُسَ لكي يتمّ ما قيلَ من الرّبِّ بالنَّبيِّ من مصرَ دعوتُ ابني". أي أنَّ هذه النّبوة تتحدّث عن يسوع وكيف دعاه الله للعودةِ إلى وطنه بعد وفاة هيرودس الملك الّذي أراد قتله وهو صبي. وقد قال الرّب بوضوح هُنا أنَّ يسوع هو ابنه.



ج. دانيال 13:7-14 "كُنتُ أرى في رؤى اللَّيلِ وإذا مع سُحُبِ السّماءِ مثلُ ابن إنسانٍ آتي وجاء إلى القديمِ الأيّامِ، فقرّبوهُ قدّامَهُ. فأُعطيَ سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبّدَ له كُلُّ الشّعوبِ والأُمم والألسِنَةِ. سلطانًهً سلطان أبديٌ ما لن يزولَ، وملكوتُهُ ما لا ينقرضُ". نُلاحِظ هُنا استخدام اسم ابن الإنسان بدل اسم ابن الله في الحديث عن المسيح. وفي العهد الجديد نجد أنَّ الرّب يسوع قد استخدم هذا الاسم كثيراً أثناء خدمته وفي حديثه عن آلامه ومجيئه الثّاني إلى العالم. فمثلاً أثناء محاكمة يسوع "سأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنتَ المسيحُ ابنُ المباركِ؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو. وسوف تبصرونَ ابنَ الإنسانِ جالساً عن يمينِ القوَّةِ، وآتياً في سحابِ السَّماءِ" (مرقس 61:14-62). كان سؤال رئيس الكهنة ليسوع إن كان ابن المبارك، أي أن كان ابن الله، وجاء جواب المسيح مؤكّداً على هذه الحقيقة، مع أنَّ المسيح استخدم عبارة "ابن الإنسان" ليشير إلى حقيقة مجيئه بصورة إنسانٍ كامل إلى العالم، وهذا هو بالضّبط ما جاء في نبوّة دانيال عن لاهوت ابن الإنسان الّذي تتعبّد له كلّ شعوب الأرض.



ثانياً: الأدلّة من العهد الجديد:

تزخر صفحات العهد الجديد باستخدام اسم "ابن الله" للدّلالة على حقيقة شخص الرب يسوع المسيح باعتباره الله الّذي جاء إلى العالم بصورة إنسان من أجل إتمام نبوّات العهد القديم، وفداء الجنس البشري بسفك دمه على الصّليب للتّكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع. وأهم معاني ودلائل استخدامات اسم "ابن الله" في العهد الجديد:

يجسّد الاعتراف بأنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله أحد أركان العقيدة المسيحيّة، وبدون هذا الإيمان لا يصبح الإنسان مسيحيّاً.

يوحنّا الأولى 15:4 "مِنْ اعترف أنَّ يسوع هوَ ابن الله، فالله يثبُت فيه وهو في الله".

5:5 "من هو الّذي يغلب العالم، إلا الّذي يؤمن أنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله".

13:5 "كتبت هذا إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أنَّ لكم حياةً أبديّة ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله".

23:3 "وهذه هي وصيّته أنْ نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح".

غلاطية 20:2 "معَ المسيح صلبتُ، فأحيا لا أنا بلِ المسيحُ يحيا فيَّ. فما أحياهُ الآن في الجسدِ، فإنّما أحياه في الإيمانِ، إيمانِ ابنِ اللهِ، الّذي أحبّني وأسْلَمَ نفسَهُ لأجلي".

أعمال 36:8-38 "…فقالَ الخَصِيٌّ: هوذا ماءٌ. ماذا يمنعُ أن أعتمد؟ فقال فيلبّسُ: إن كنت تؤمنُ من كلِّ قلبكَ يجوز. فأجاب: أنا أومنُ أنَّ يسوع المسيحَ هو ابنُ الله. فأمر أن تقف المركبة، فنزلا كلاهُما إلى الماءُ. فيلُبًّسُ والخصيُّ، فعمَّدهُ".

يشير اسم ابن الله إلى لاهوت المسيح، أي أن اسم ابن الله يدلُّ على أنّ يسوع هو الله.

يوحنّا 17:5-18 "فأجابهم يسوع: أبي يعمل حتّى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوهُ، لأنَّهُ لم ينقُضِ السبتَ فقط، بل قال أيضاً أنّ الله أبوه معادلاً نفسَهُ بالله". عرف اليهود في أيام المسيح أن اسم ابن الله يعني المساواة مع الله الآب في الجوهر، وكان إعلان المسيح هذا السّبب الرّئيسي الّذي جعل اليهود يلاحقون المسيح لكي يقتلوه، حيث نقرأ في: يوحنّا 7:19 "حسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنّهُ جعل نفسه ابن الله".

يوحنّا 36:10 "فالّذي قدّسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له أنّك تجدّف، لأنّي قلت إنّي ابن الله".

يوحنّا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".

يوحنّا 38:10 "أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ".



3. اسم ابن الله هو الاسم الّذي أطلق على المسيح مخلّص العالم، فالمسيح هو ابن الله.

متّى 16:16 "أنتَ هو المسيح ابن الله الحي". 

متّى 63:26 "هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟" (انظر مزمور 7:2 عن المسيح ابن الله).

يوحنّا 69:6 "ونحن قد آمنّا وعرفنا أنّك أنت المسيحُ ابن الله الحي.



4. يتم الحصول على الخلاص والحياة الأبديّة فقط عند الإيمان بالابن.

يوحنّا 16:3-18 "لأنّهُ هكذا أحبّ اللهُ العالمَ حتّى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلِكْ كلْ من يؤمِن بهِ بل تكون له الحياةُ الأبديّة. لأنّهُ لم يرسِلِ اللهُ ابنهُ إلى العالم ليدينَ العالم، بل ليخلصَ به العالم. الّذي يؤمنُ به لا يُدان، والّذي لا يؤمنُ به قد دينَ، لأنّهُ لم يؤمنْ باسمٍ ابن الله الوحيد"

يوحنّا 36:3 "الّذي يؤمن بالابن له حياةٌ أبديَّةٌ، والّذي لا يؤْمِنْ بالابن لن يرى حياةً بلْ يمكُثُ عليه غّضبُ الله".

يوحنّا 40:6 "لأنَّ هذه هي مشيئةُ الّذي أرسلني: أنَّ كُلَّ من يرى الابنَ ويؤمنُ به تكونُ له حياةٌ أبديّةٌ، وأنا أقيمُهُ في اليوم الأخير".

يوحنّا 36:8 "فإن حرركُم الابن فبالحقيقةِ تكونونَ أحراراً".

رومية 3:8 "فاللهُ إذ أرسَلَ ابنهُ في شِبِهِ جسد الخطيّةِ، ولأجلِ الخطيّةِ، دان الخطيَّةَ في الجسد".

رومية 32:8 "الّذي لم يُشفِق على ابنهِ، بَل بَذَلَهُ لِأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كُلَّ شيءِ".

رومية 10:5 "لأنَّهُ إن كُنّا ونحن أعداءٌ قد صولحنا مع اللهِ يموتِ ابنِهِ، فبالأوْلى كثيراً ونحن مصالحون نخلُصُ بحياتِهِ".

غلاطية 4:4-5 "ولكن لمّا جاءَ مِلء الزَّمانِ، أرسلَ اللهُ ابنَهُ مولوداً مِن امرأةٍ، مولوداً تحتَ النّاموسِِ، لِيفتًدي الّذينَ تحتَ النَّاموسِ، لِننال التّبنّي".

يوحنّا الأولى 7:1 "ودم يسوعَ المسيحِ ابنًهُ يُطَّهِرُنا مِن كلِّ خطيّةٍ". يوحنّا الأولى 9:4-10 "بهذا أُظهِرت محبّةُ الله فينا: أنَّ اللهَ قد أرسل ابنَهُ الوحيدَ إلى العالَمِ لكي نحيا بِه. في هذا هي المحبَّةُ: ليس نحنُ أحببنا اللهَ، بل أنّهُ هو أحبّنا، وأرسل ابنهُ كفّارةً لخطايانا"

يوحنّا الأولى 14:4 "ونحنُ قد نظرنا ونشهَدُ أنَّ الآبَ قد أرسلَ الابنَ مخلِّصاً للعالَمِ".

يوحنّا الأولى 10:5-12 "من يؤمنُ بابن اللهِ فعنده الشّهادةُ في نفسِهِ. من لا يصدّقُ اللهَ فقد جعله كاذباً، لأنّهُ لم يؤمن بالشّهادةِ الّتي شهِدَ بها اللهُ عن ابنِهِ. وهذه هي الشّهادةُ: أنَّ الله أعطانا حياة أبديّةً. وهذهِ الحياةُ هي في ابنِهِ. من له الابن فَلَهُ الحياةُ، ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست لَهُ الحياةُ".



5. يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد، وهو امتياز خاصٌ بالمسيح ولا يحق إلا له وحده، فهو ليس نبيا أو رسولاً، مع أنَّهُ قام بتجسده بوظيفة النبي المرسل للعالم.

عبرانيين 1:1-2 "الله، بعد ما كلّمَ الآباء بالأنبياءِ قديماً، بأنواعٍ وطرقٍ كثيرةٍ، كلَّمنَا في هذهِ الأيّامِ الأخيرةِ في ابنِهِ_الّذي جعلَهُ وارثاً لكلِّ شيء، الّذي بِه أيضاً عمل العالمين".

عبرانييّن 5:1 "لأنَّه لِمَن مِن الملائكة قال قطُّ: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ ولدُّتكَ. وأيضاً: أنا أكونُ لهُ أباً وهوَ يكون لي ابناً".

عبرانييّن 8:1 "وأمّا عن الابنِ: كرسيَّكَ يا الله إلى دهر الدُّهور. قضيبُ استقامةٍ قضيبُ مُلكِكَ".

عبرانييّن 5:3-6 "وموسى كانَ أميناً في كلِّ بيتهِ كخادمٍ، شهادةً للعتيد أن يتكلَّمَ بِهِ. وأمّا المسيحُ فكابنٍ على بيتهِ. وبيتُهُ نحن إنْ تمسَّكنا بثقة الرّجاء وافتخاره ثابتةٍ إلى النِّهايةِ".



6. يتمتّع ابن الله بسلطان وحقوق ومجد وكرامة وامتيازات الآب. وبالتّالي فإن الّذي ينكر الابن فهو عمليّاً ينكر معه الآب. 

يوحنّا 35:3 "الآبُ يحبُّ الابنَ وقد دفع كلُّ شيءٍ في يدهِ".

يوحنّا 19:5-23 "فقالَ يسوعُ لهم: الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعملَ منْ نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظُرُ الآبَ يعملُ. لأنّ مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. لأنَّ الآب يحبُّ الابن ويريه جميعَ ما يعمله، وسيريهِ أعمالاً أعظمَ من هذه لتتعجّبوا أنتم. لأنّهُ كما أنَّ الآب يقيم الأمواتَ ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاءُ. لأنَّ الآبَ لا يدينُ أحداً، بل قد أعطى كلَّ الدّينونةِ للابن. لكي يكرمَ الجميعُ الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يُكرم الابن لا يكرم الآل الّذي أرسلهُ".

يوحنّا 26:5 "لأنّهُ كما أنَّ الآب له حياةٌ في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أن تكونَ لَهُ حياةٌ في ذاتِهِ".

يوحنّا 37:10 "إنْ كنتَ لستُ أعملُ أعمالَ أبي فلا تَؤمنوا بي".

يوحنّا 3:13 "يسوعُ وهو عالمٌ أنَّ الآب قد دفَعَ كُلَّ شيءٍ إلى يديهِ، وأنَّهُ من عندِ اللهِ خرجَ، وإلى الله يمضي" 

يوحنّا 15:16 "كُلُّ ما للآب هو لي" 

يوحنّا الأولى 22:2-23 "من هو الكذّابُ، إلاّ الذي ينكرُ أنَّ يسوعَ هو المسيحُ؟ هذا هو ضدَّ المسيحِ، الذي يُنكرُ الآبَ والابنَ. من يُنكِرُ الابنَ ليسَ له الآبُ أيضاً، ومن يعترفُ بالابنِ فلهُ الآبُ أيضاَ".



7. يتمتّع المسيح بامتياز معرفة الآب السّماوي المعرفة الكاملة والحقيقية، لأنَّهُ ابن الله الوحيد. 

متى 27:11 "وليسٌ أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلاّ الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن، وَمَن أراد الابنُ أن يُعْلِن لَهُ".

يوحنّا 15:10 "كما أنَّ الآبَ يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآبَ. وأنا أضعُ نفسي عن الخرافِ". 



8. يُدعى الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح. مما يدل على العلاقة الفردية والخاصة والمميّزة والحميمة بين الآب والابن.

رومية 6:15 "لكي تمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح".

كورنثوس الثانية 3:1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح ". 

أفسس 3:‌1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح".

كولوسي 3:1 "نشكر الله وأبا ربنا يسوع المسيح".

بطرس الأولى 3:1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح". 

رؤيا 6:1 "وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه".



9. أهم المناسبات التي دُعِيَ المسيح فيها باسم ابن الله:

أ. البشارة بميلاده: لوقا 32:1 "هذا يكون عظيماً، وابن العَليِّ يُدعى، ويعطيه الرَّبُ الإلهُ كرسيَّ داود أبيه. 

لوقا 35:1 "فأجاب الملاكُ: الـروحُ القدسُ يحلُّ عليكِ، وقوَّةُ العـليِّ تظلِّلكِ، فلذلك أيضاً القُدّوس المولودُ منك يُدعى ابنَ اللهِ". 



ب. الولادة: متى 15:2 "من مصرَ دعوتُ ابني" 

 ت. المعمودية: متى 17:3 "وصوتٌ من السّماوات قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيبُ الذي به سُرِرتُ".

مرقس 11:1 "وكانَ صوتٌ من السَّماواتِ: أنتَ ابني الحبيبُ الّذي به سُرِرْتُ".



ث. التّجربة: متّى 3:4، 6 "إن كنتَ ابن الله".

لوقا 3:4، 9 "إن كنتَ ابن الله".



ج. التّجلي: متّى 5:17 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الّذي به سررتُ".

مرقس 7:9 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، له اسمعوا".

لوقا 35:9 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، له اسمعوا".

بطرس الثّانية 17:1 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، الّذي أنا سررت به".



خ. اعترافات مختلفة من أشخاص عاشوا مع المسيح أو التقوا به، وحتّى من الأرواح النّجسة والشّياطين.

1. يوحنّا المعمدان في يوحنّا 34:1 "وأنا قد رأيتُ شهدتُ أنَّ هذا هو ابنُ الله".

2. بطرس الرّسول في متّى 16:16 "فأجابَ سـمعانُ بطرسُ: أنت هو المسـيحُ ابنُ اللهِ الحي".

3. نثنائيل في يوحنّا 49:1 "فقال نثنائيل: يا معلّم، أنتَ ابن الله".

4. الشّياطين والأرواح النّجسة في:

متّى 29:8 "ما لَنا ولك يا يسوعُ ابنَ الله؟ أجئت إلى هنا قبلَ الوقتِ لتعذِّبنا".

مرقس 7:5 "ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي! أستحلفك بالله أن لا تعذّبني".

لوقا 41:4 "وكانت شّياطينُ أيضاً تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنتَ المسيحُ ابن الله.

لوقا 28:8 "فلمّا رأى يسوعً صرَخَ وخرَّ له وقال بصوتٍ عظيم: ما لي ولك يا يسوعُ ابن اللهِ العليِّ. أطلبُ منكَ أن لا تعذّبني".

5. جميع التّلاميذ في متّى 33:14 "والّذين في السَّفينة جاءُوا وسجدوا له قائلين: بالحقيقةِ أنتَ ابنُ الله"



خ. الصّلب: متى 54:27 "وأما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان، خافوا جداً وقالوا: حقاً كان هذا ابن اللهِ"

مرقس 39:15 "ولما رأى قائـد المئة الواقف مقابله أنَّهُ صـرخ هكذا وأسـلم الروحَ، قال: حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن اللهِ".



د. القيامة: رومية 4:1 "ويَعين ابن الله بقوةِ من جهة روح القداسة،بالقيامة من الأموات: يسوع المسيح رَبِّنا"

أعمال 33:13 "الله… أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوبٌ أيضاً في المزمور الثاني: أنت ابني أنا اليوم وَلَدْتُكَ" 

عبرانيين 5:5 "كذلك المسيحُ أيضاً لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنةٍ، بل الذي قال له: أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتُك" 



10. أعلن المسيح صراحةً في تعاليمه وحياته أنَّه ابن الله، مبيناً بذلك أنَّه الله المتجسد. 

متى 27:11 "كل شيءٍ قد دفع إليَّ من أبي، وليسَ أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلا الآبُ، ولا أحدٌ يعرف الآب إلاّ الابنُ ومن أراد الابنُ أن يعلِنَ له".

متى 21:7 "ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب يا رب، يدخل ملكوت السَّماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السَّماوات"

متى 32:10-33 "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضاً به قدام أبي الذي في السَّماوات. ولكن من ينكرني قدام النّاس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السَّماوات.

متى 23:20 "… وأما الجلوسُ عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أُعطيَهُ إلا للّذين أعِدَّ لهم من أبي".

متّى 37:21-38 "فأخيراً أرسل إليهم ابنَهُ قائلاً: يهابونَ ابني! وأما الكَرّامونَ فَلَّما رَأوا الابنَ قالوا فيما بينَهُم: هذا هو الوارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقتُلْهُ ونأخُذ ميراثَهُ!".

متى 29:26 "وأقولُ لكم: إنّي من الآن لا أشربُ من نِتاج الكرمةِ هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي"

متى 39:26 "يا أبتاه، إنْ أمكنَ فَلتعبُر عنّي هذه الكأس، ولكِن ليسَ كما أريد أنا بَل كما تُريد أنت".

متّى 42:26 "يا أبتاه، إنْ لَم يُمكن أن تعبُر عنّي هذا الكأس إلا أن أشرَبَها فلتَكُنْ مَشيئَتُكَ".

متّى 53:26 "أتظن أنّي لا أستطيعُ الآن أن أطلبُ إلى أبي فيقدّمَ لي أكثر من اثني عشرَ جيشاً من الملائكة".

متّى 63:26-64 "فسألهُ رئيسُ الكهنةِ: "أستحلفكَ بالله الحي أنْ تقولَ لنا: هل أنتَ المسيحُ ابن اللهِ؟ فقالَ له يسوع: "أنتَ قلت! وأيضاً أقولُ لكم: مِن الآن تبصرونَ ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوّة، وآتياً على سحاب السّماء".

متّى 43:27 "قد اتّكل على الله، فليُنْقِذهُ الآن إنْ أراده لأنَّهُ قال: أنا ابن الله!".

مرقس 6:12 "فإذ كانَ لهُ أيضاً ابنٌ واحدٌ حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضاً إليهُم أخيراً، قائلاً: إنَّهم يهابون ابني".

مرقس 36:14 "يا أبا الآب".

مرقس 32:13 "الابن".

لوقا 49:2 " ألم تعلما أنَّه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي".

لوقا 22:10 "كل شيءٍ قد دفع إليَّ من أبي. وليس أحدٌ يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآبُ، ولا مَنْ هو الآب إلا الابنُ، ومن أراد الابنُ إن يعلن له".

لوقا 42:22 "يا أبتاهُ، إن شئتَ أنْ تُجيزَ عنّي هذِهِ الكأس".

لوقا 70:22 "فقال الجميع: "أفانتَ ابنُ الله؟ فقالَ لهم: أنتم تقولونَ إنَّي أنا هو".

لوقا 46:23 "يا أبتاهُ، في يديكَ أستودعُ روحي".

يوحنّا 17:5 "أبي يعمل حتّى الآن وأنا أعمل".

يوحنّا 40:6 "لأنَّ هذه هي مشيئةُ الّذي أرسلني: أنَّ كُلَّ من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياةٌ أبدية وأنا أقيمُهُ في اليوم الأخير"

يوحنّا 54:8 "أجابَ يسوع: إن كنتُ أمجّد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئاً. أبي هو الّذي يمجّدني. الّذي تقولون أنتم أنَّه إلهكم".

يوحنّا 35:9-38 "أتؤمن بابن الله؟ أجاب من هو يا سيّد لأومن به. فقال له يسوع: قد رأيته والّذي يتكلّم معك هو هو. فقال أؤمن يا سيّد. وسجد له".

يوحنّا 18:10 "لي سلطان أن أضعها (أي نفسه) ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً. هذه الوصيّة قبلتها من أبي".

يوحنّا 36:10 "فالّذي قدّسهُ الآبُ وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له: إنَّكَ تُجدِّف، لأنِّي قلتُ إنِّي ابن اللهِ".

يوحنّا 13:14 "ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجّد الآبُ بالابن".

يوحنّا 15:15 "…لكنّي قد سمّيتُكُم أحبَّاءَ لأنّي أعلمتكُم بكلِّ ما سمعتُهُ من أبي".



11. تعاليم وحقائق مجيدة عن ابن الله:

ا. يسوع هو ابن الله الوحيد. يوحنّا 18:1 "الابن الوحيد الّذي هو في حضن الآب" (انظر يوحنا16:3)

ب. الابن يعمل مشيئة الآب. يوحنّا 18:1 "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني وأتمّم عمله".

يوحنّا 30:5 "لأنّي لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني".

يوحنّا 38:6 "لأنّي قد نزلت من السّماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني".

ت. يتكلّم الابن بما يسمع من الآب. يوحنّا 5:12 "فما أتكلّم أنا به، فكما قال لي الآب هكذا أتكلّم".

ث. الابن في الآب والآب فيه. يوحنّا 38:10 "لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أنَّ الآب فيَّ وأنا فيه".

يوحنّا 21:17 "كما أنَّكَ أنتَ أيُها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا".

ج. رؤية الابن تعني رؤية الآب. يوحنّا 9:14 "الّذي رآني فقد رأى الآب".

ح. شركة المؤمن مع الآب والابن. يوحنّا الأولى 3:1 "وأمّا شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح".

خ. الصّلاة إلى الآب تتم بروح الابن. غلاطية 6:4 "ثمَّ بما أنَّكم أبناء، أرسل الله روح ابنِهِ إلى قلوبكم، صارخاً يا أبا الآب".

يوحنّا 23:16 "كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي أعطيكم".

د. الآب والابن واحد. يوحنّا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".

 ذ. مجد الآب هو مجد الابن. يوحنّا 4:11 "هذا المرض ليس للموت. بل لأجل مجد الله. ليتمجّد ابنُ الله به".

ر. تربط المحبّة بين الآب والابن. يوحنّا 35:3 "الآبُ يحبُّ الابنَ وقد دفع كلَّ شيءٍ في يده".

يوحنّا 20:5 "لأنَّ الآب يحبُّ الابن ويريه جميعَ ما هو يعمله".

ز. ابن الله هو رئيس الكهنة السّماوي الوحيد. عبرانييّن 14:4-15 "فإذ لنا رئيسُ كهنةٍ عظيمٌ قد اجتاز السّماوات، يسوع ابن الله، فلنتمسّك بالإقرار. لأنَّ ليس لنا رئيس كهنةٍ غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مجرَّبٌ في كلّ شيءٍ مثلنا، بلا خطيّة".

س. ابن الله أزلي مثل الآب. كولوسي 13:1-17 "ملكوت ابن محبّته…الّذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل".

يوحنّا 5:17 "والآن مجدّني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الّذي كان لي قبل كون العالم".



12. كرزت الكنيسة في الماضي، وهي تكرز اليوم أيضاً أن يسوع ابن الله".

أعمال الرّسل 20:9 "وللوقتِ جعل يكرزُ في المجامعِ بالمسيحِ أنْ هذا هو ابنُ الله".

كورنثوس الثّانية 19:1 "لأنَّ ابن الله يسوعَ المسيحَ، الّذي كُرِزَ به بينكم بواسطتنا، أنا وسلوانس وتيموثاوس، لم يكن نعم ولا، بل قد كانَ فيه نَعَم".



13. تتم وحدة الكنيسة ونموّها الحقيقي في معرفة ابن الله والتَّشبه به.

رومية 29:8 "لأن الّذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكراً بين اخوة كثيرين".

أفسس 13:4 "إلى أن ننتهي جميعاً إلى وحدانيّة الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسانٍ كاملٍ، إلى قياس قامة ملءِالمسيح".



14. تنتظر الكنيسة عودة الابن ثانية من السّماء.

يوحنّا 25:5 "الحقّ الحقّ أقول لكم: إنَّه تأتي ساعةٌ وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوتَ ابنِ الله، والسّامعون يحيون".

تسالونيكي الأولى 10:1 "وتنتظروا ابنَهُ من السَّماء، الّذي أقامه من الأمواتِ، يسوعَ الّذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي". 

رؤيا 18:2 "هذا يقوله ابن الله…" حيث سيتكلّم المسيح بهذه الأقوال عند مجيئه ثانيةً.



15. وحدانيّة الله الحقيقيّة هي الوحدانيّة الجامعة في الآب والابن والرّوح القدس.

متّى 19:28 "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والرّوحِ القُدُس".

متّى 16:3-17 "فلمّا اعتمد يسوع للوقت من الماء. وإذا السّماوات قد انفتحت له، فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه. وصوت من السّماء قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الّذي به سررِت".

كورنثوس الثّانية 14:13 "نعمة ربَّنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبّة الله. وشركة الرّوح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين".

نستنتج من جملة هذه الآيات الّتي تتحدّث عن يسوع ابن الله الوحيد، أنَّ الله أصبح في الابن معلناً للنَّاس وقريباً منهم. حيث يوجد للابن وِحُدَةٌ جوهريّةٌ مع الآب أساسها المحبّة المتبادلة في ذات الله، وهذه الوحدة دائمة في الإرادة والعمل والعطاء. لقد جاء الله إلى عالمنا في صورة إنسان هو يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، وبمجيئه تمّمَ خلاص العالم. أي أن عظمة محبة الله للنّاس الّذين خلقهم جعلته يدخل عالم النّاس حتّى يوجّه مسيرة التّاريخ البشري نحو الخير والصّلاح والفضيلة، وذلك من خلال إعلان إرادة الله الصّالحة والمرضية والكاملة بواسطة تعاليمه ومعجزاته وآلامه وموته وقيامته المجيدة.



ثالثاً: الأدلة من المعارف العامّة:

نستخدم في لغتنا العربيّة، كما تستخدم الشّعوب المختلفة بلغاتها الخاصّة بها، ألفاظاً وتعابير كثيرة لا يمكن تفسيرها حرفيّاً، بل مجازيّاً ورمزيّاً ومعنويّاً، مثال ذلك قولنا بأنَّ الكلمة هي بنت الشِّفة، فهنا لا يعقل أن نفكِّر بعمليّة جنسيّة انتهت بالإنجاب، بل نفهم من ذلك أنَّ الكلام المنطوق يخرج من الفم، وذلك لأنَّ الشِّفة هي مدخل الفم. وفي قولنا عن المسافر أنَّهُ ابن السّبيل، فإنّنا هنا نتكلّم بلغة مجازيّة، وعبارات أخرى كثيرة، مثل قولنا: ابن فلسطين أو ابن الأردن أو مصر أو السّعوديّة…الخ. وقولنا عن أبناء هذا الجيل أو أبناء النّور أو أبناء الظّلمة.

وهكذا عند استخدامنا اسم ابن الله، فالمقصود بالتّحديد هو هويّة المسيح الحقيقيّة باعتباره الله المتجسّد والآتي إلى العالم. كذلك إن كنّا نؤمن بأنَّ الله قادر على كلّ شيء، فما الّذي يمنع الله أن يأخذ صورة إنسان ويدخل عالم النّاس. ولقد شاهد التّلاميذ المسيح، ومن خلال حياتهم معه لمدّة ثلاث سنوات اختبروا حقيقته واعترفوا بها، وحملوا الرّسالة لغيرهم. وما تزال الكنيسة حتّى اليوم، أي بعد مسيرة ألفي سنة من تاريخها، تشهد بقوّة أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله. كذلك فإنًّ الكنيسة تصلّي باسم المسيح ابن الله، وبهذا الاسم المجيد جرت آيات ومعجزات كثيرة، وحتّى اليوم ما يزال اسم ابن الله يشكّل مصدر قوّة التّغيير الهائلة في حياة النّاس وانتقالهم من الشّر إلى الخير.

رابعاً: الأدلة من قرآن المسلمين

عرفنا سبعة أسباب تدفع المسلمين إلى إنكار حقيقة لاهوت المسيح وأنَّه ابن الله، لذلك فقبل العودة إلى القرآن لمعرفة المزيد من تعاليمه وأقواله عن المسيح، لا بدَّ أوّلاً من العودة إلى أسباب الرّفض السّالفة الذّكر، وإعادة قراءتها لمعرفة مدى اتّفاقها مع العقيدة المسيحيّة حول حقيقة شخص ابن الله:

1. لا يتحدّث الإنجيل نهائيّاً على أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله بالمفهوم الجنسي والجسدي، حيث إنَّ هذه الفكرة الشّريرة تعتبر إثماً وتعديّاً علىقداسة الله. وبما أنَّ القرآن ينفي بنوّة المسيح بالمفهوم الجسدي، فإنَّ هذا الموقف الإسلامي يتّفق تماماً مع العقيدة المسيحيّة، حيث يرفض الإنجيل والمسيحيّون تماماً الفكرة الجنسيّة لبنوّة المسيح لله.

2. لا يوجد في الواقع أي شبه بين آدم والمسيح. فآدم كان أوّل إنسان خلقه الله، وبالتّالي فمن الطّبيعي أن لا يكون له أب أو أم، فهو أب البشر جميعاً. كذلك فإنَّ آدم خلق من تراب الأرض، وبعد فترة من حياة التّقوى في جنَّة عَدْنٍ سقط في خطيّة العصيان، ولذلك عاقبه الله بالطّرد من الجنّة ومن ثمَّ الموت. أمّا المسيح فقد ولد بمعجزة سماويّة باهرة من القدّيسة مريم العذراء، ولم يرتكب أيَّة خطيّة، وهو باعتراف المسلمين والقرآن حيٌّ في السّماء.كذلك فإنَّ المسيح عندما جاء إلى العالم، اتّخذ لنفسه جسداً بشريّاً، وهذا يعني أنَّ المسيحيّة توافق على ما يقوله القرآن بأنَّ الجسد الّذي اتّخذه المسيح كان مخلوقاً، أمَّا المسيح نفسه فهو أزلي الوجود، ولكنّه أخذ جسداً بشريّاً كوسيلة ليعيش فيه مع النّاس في العالم.

3. إنَّ اسم ابن الله يدلُّ على مساواة المسيح في الجوهر مع الآب، ويدلُّ كذلك على العلاقة الخاصّة والحميمة بين الآب والابن، أي لا يوجد في هذا الاسم أي معنى لعلاقة جنسيّة دخل فيها الآب مع مريم، فهذا ادّعاء باطل وتهمة شرّيرة لم تقل بها المسيحيّة نهائيّاً.

4. يؤمن جميع المسيحيّون أنَّ الله هو الآب والابن والرّوح القدس، ولا يقولون أبداً أنَّ الله هو المسيح لوحده، لأنَّ ذلك ينفي وجود ولاهوت الآب والرّوح القدس.كذلك يؤمن المسيحيّون أنَّ المسيح أخذ طبيعة بشريّة، وفي ناسوته، أي في طبيعته البشريّة، كان يحتاج إلى الشّركة اليوميّة والدّائمة مع الآب السّماوي في الشّركة والصّلاة وعمل مشيئة الآب. وهكذا فالمسيح الإنسان اختبر جميع ضعفات الجنس البشري، وتجرَّب في كل شيء، ولكنّه لم يسقط في الخطيّة أبداً، ويبيّن لنا الإنجيل المقدّس بكلِّ وضوح أنَّ ناسوت المسيح لم ينفِ عنه اللاهوت أبداً، بل يبيّن لنا كيف أن المسيح عاش في العالم بطبيعته البشريّة إلى جانب طبيعته الإلهيّة.

5. صحيح أنَّ يسوع المسيح هو ابن القديّسة مريم العذراء في الجسد، وكونه ابن مريم العذراء من النّاحية البشريّة لا يتعارض مع كونه ابن الله من النّاحية اللاهوتيّة. كذلك لا يقول الإنجيل أبداً أنَّ المسيح دعا إلى عبادته وعبادة مريم العذراء من دون عبادة الآب، فهذا الكلام باطل من أساسِه.

6. قام المسيح في أيّام تجسّده بوظيفة النّبي والرّسول والكاهن، ولكنَّه في نفس الوقت كان أعظم من أن يكون واحداً من هؤلاء. كذلك فإنَّ المسيح في طاعته للآب وموته على الصّليب، اتّخذ صورة العبد المتألّم بالنّيابة عن العالم الّذي أحبّه وعمل على خلاصه، وبعمله هذا برهن المسيح على عظمة تواضعه، هذا التّواضع الّذي لا يليق إلا بابن الله، الّذي بعد قيامته المظفرة من بين الأموات، صعد إلى السّماء آخذاً المجد الّذي كان له قبل خلق العالم.

7. دعا المسيح النّاس في أيّام تجسّده إلى التّوبة وعبادة الله الحي، وقال أنَّ الله ربّي وربّكم بحسب طبيعته البشريّة المحدودة، أمّا بطبيعته اللاهوتيّة فقد قال بكلِّ قوة ويقين أنَّهُ واحد مع الآب، وأنَّه الله، وإنَّ الّذي يراه يرى الآب.

بالإضافة إلى الآيات القرآنيّة الّتي ذكرت في البداية عن المسيح، فإنَّ القرآن يذكر أسماءً وصفاتاً وأعمالاً له لم تنسب إلى أي شخصٍ آخر، حتى لنبي الإسلام محمد، ومع أنَّ المسلمين يعظمون محمد أكثر من الكسيح، إلاّ أنَّ القرآن يضع المسيح في مرتبةٍ تفوق مرتبة محمد. ومن جملة ما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح، والتي تدل على امتيازه وفرادته ومكانته الخاصة، يمكننا الإستنتاج بأنَّ هذا الشخص هو في الحقيقة ابن الله، بالرّغم من أنَّ القرآن لا يستخدم هذا الإسم، بل ويكفرِّ من يستخدمه بالمعنى الجنسي والجسدي.



أ. أسماء المسيح في القرآن:

ذكر القرآن مجموعة من الأسماء للمسيح، ومنها:

1. المسيح: جاء في سورة آل عمران 45:3 "اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم" حيث ورد اسم "المسيح" أحد عشرة مرة في القرآن (النساء 157:4و171،172؛ والمائدة 17:5و72و75؛ والتوبة 30:9و31). وقد اختلف مفسرو القرآن في تفسير معنى كلمة المسيح، ومما قالوه:

؟ سمي المسيح لأنَّهُ كان لا يمسح ذا عاهة إلاّ برئ من مرضة.

؟ المسيح أي الممسوح بزيت البركة.

؟ لأن الجمال مسحه أي أصابه وظهر عليه.

؟ سمي كذلك لأنَّهُ مسح بالطُهَرِ من الذنوب.

؟ المسيح أي الصِّديق.

؟ سمي المسيح لكثرة سياحته.

؟ المسيح اسم لعيسى غير مشتق، وقد سماه الله به.

نلاحظ هنا بأنَّ هذه المعاني الّتي أعطاها المسلمون للمسيح، وإنه قصّرت في إعطاء المعنى الحقيقي للكلمة، فإنّها تدلُّ على امتيازات فريدة للمسيح: فهو الطّبيب الشّافي الممسوح بروح البركة، والخالي من الذّنوب والخطايا، فهو الصّديق والّذي جماله بارع وظاهر، وهذه الصّفات، سواء اعترف بذلك علماء المسلمين أم لا، تفوق صفات البشر. ويعترف القرآن والنّبي بصراحة أنَّ جميع البشر خطاة باستثناء المسيح، أي أنَّهُ وضع المسيح فوق البشر جميعاً.



2. كلمة الله: ورد اسم كلمة الله للمسيح في ثلاث آيات في القرآن: في سورة النّساء 171:4 "إنّما المسيحُ عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه" وفي سورة آل عمران 39:3 "إنَّ الله يبشِّرُك بيحيى مصدِّقاً بكلمةٍ من الله" وفي آل عمران 45:3 "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إنَّ الله يبشِّركِ بكلمةٍ منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدّنيا والآخرة ومن المقرّبين". وهنا أيضاً تعدّدت التّفاسير والرّوايات الإسلاميّة لمعنى "كلمته" أي كلمة الله، ومّما قالوه:

؟ سمّيَ عيسى كلمته لأنَّهُ كان بكلمة الله تعالى الّتي هي "كن" فكان من غير أب (القرطبي وابن كثير وغيرهم).

؟ كلمته أي رسالته لمريم (أبو عبيد في تفسير القرطبي).

؟ كلمة من الله أي كتاب من الله (الرازي).

؟ جمع الله بين الصورة والروح، فكان نشأة تامة ظاهِرهُ بشر وباطنه ملك، فهو روح الله
وكلمته (ابن العربي).

؟ قالت أم يحيى (يوحنّا المعمداني) لمريم: "إني أجد الذي في بطني يسجد للذي في بطنك"
فذلك تصديقه بعيسى وسجوده في بطن أمه (ابن عباس والطبري وابن كثير والقرطبي
وغيرهم).

؟ وكلمته هو كقوله "كن فيكون" (قتادة في تفسير ابن كثير).

؟ وقيل سمّي كلمة لأنَّ النّاس يهتدون بِهِ كما يهتدون بكلام الله تعالى (القرطبي).

؟ وقيل الكلمة هنا بمعنى الآية (القرطبي).

ورغم تعدّد هذه التّفاسير، إلا إنّنا نجدُ أنَّ التّفسير الأكثر رواجاً هو القول بأنَّ المسيح خلق بكلمة "كان" في أحشاء مريم. ولكن بالعودة إلى الآيات القرآنيّة الّتي تتحدّث عن "كلمته" أي كلمة الله، وعن "كلمةٍ منه" و "كلمة من الله"، لا نجد أيّة إشارة لعمليّة خلق للكلمة حيث لا وجود لكلمة "كُن"، بل لدينا بشارة بميلاد الكلمة، وتصديقاً لهذه الكلمة، وكذلك إلقاء لهذه الكلمة إلى مريم. أي إنّ الكلمة كان موجوداً قبل إلقائه إلى مريم. كذلك فإنَّ "الكلمة" تشير بوضوح إلى شخص، أي كائن حي له اسم هو المسيح، ولا تشير إلى فعلٍ نهائيّاً. وهكذا فإنَّ التّفاسير الإسلاميّة لا تعدو إلا محاولات بائسة لنفي وجود الكلمة، أي وجود المسيح، قبل أن تحمله القدّيسة مريم العذراء في أحشائها، وبديهي أنّ الوجود السّابق للولادة ينفي أن يكون المسيح مخلوقاً، بل مولوداً من العذراء مريم، فهو بالتّالي مولود غير مخلوق، وهذا دليل على أزليّته ثمّ تجسّده كإنسان بالولادة من مريم العذراء. وبما أنَّ يسوع المسيح هو كلمة من الله، لذلك فإنَّ الإستنتاج المنطقي هو أن يسمّى "ابن الله". وهذا يطابق ما جاء في الإنجيل المقدّس "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمةُ كانَ عند اللهِ، وكان الكلمة الله" و"الكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمةً وحقّاً" (يوحنّا 1:1 و14).



3. روح منه: دعي المسيح "روح منه"، أي من الله، مرّة واحدة في القرآن في سورة النّساء 171:4 "إنّما المسيحُ عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه". وهنا يواجه المفسّرون المسلمون مشكلة كبرى في تفسير معنى "روح منه" على الرّغم من أنّهم يتحاشون القول بوجود هذه المشكلة، فقد جاء في سورة الإسراء 85:17 "ويسئلونك عن الرّوح قل الرّوح من أمر رّبي". وبحسب الرّواية الإسلاميّة، إنَّ مناسبة تنزيل هذه الآية كانت عندما تحدّى اليهود نبي الإسلام أن يشرح لهم معنى الرُّوح"، فأنزَلَ الله على محمد هذه الآية الّتي تؤكِّد أنَّ الله فقط يعرف المقصود بكلمة الرّوح. ولكن علماء المسلمين لم يقتنعوا بهذا الاعتراف القرآني الصّريح بجهل النّبي محمد نفسه لمعنى الرّوح، ولذلك تفنّنوا في وضع الرّوايات والمعاني لتفسير هذه الكلمة، وما يهمّنا هنا هو تفسيرها في سورة النّساء 171:4، أي في ارتباطها مع شخص المسيح الّذي يُسمَّى هنا "روح منه"، وممّا قالوه في تفسير هذا الاسم:

؟ وروح منه أي من خلقه ومن عنده (ابن كثير).

؟ وروح منه أي ورسول منه (مجاهد في تفسير ابن كثير).

؟ وروح منه أي ومحبّة منه (كثيرون قالوا ذلك في تفسير ابن كثير).

؟ وروح منه أي رحمة منه أو برهان منه (القرطبي).



ورغم تناقض هذه التّفاسير واضطرابها، فهي مقبولة عند المسلمين ما دام المعنى لا يقول بأنَّ المسيح كائن روحي، أي ليس مثل البشر، بل يفوقهم، فهم روح من عند الله. ولكن النص لا يحتاج إلى اجتهاد وتأويل وفتاوٍ غريبة، فهو يقول "روح منه"، أي أنَّ المسيح روح من الله الروح، أي له نفس طبيعة الله الرّوحيّة، فهو بالتّالي الكائن الرّوحي العجيب، الّذي جاء من السّماء، وأخذ جسداً بشريّاً في أحشاء مريم، وولد في العالم بصورة إنسان كامل، فهو الرّوح المتجسّد الآتي "منه" أي من الله، أي إنَّه ابن الله المتجسّد ذو الجوهر الرّوحي الواحد مع الله.



4. قول الحق: ورد هذا الاسم مرّة واحدة في سورة مريم 34:19 : "ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحقِّ الذي فيه يَمْتَرون" ويفسّر المسلمون فعل "يَمْتَرون" بمعنى "يصرفون عن الحق مع وجود الدّليل على عملهم" (الجلالان وغيرهم)، وهم يقصدون بذلك المسيحييّن، أي إنَّ علماء تفسير القرآن يتّهمون المسيحييّن بالغُلوُ في أمر المسيح وعدم ذكر الحقيقة، ولكننا نجد أنَّ كل كتب التّفسير الإسلامي للقرآن تعمل باجتهاد على إعطاء تفاسير غريبة، بل ومستهجنة، لما جاء في الإنجيل المقدّس. وعلى الرّغم من هذا الاتّهام الباطل بحق المسيحييّن، إلا إنَّ ذلك لن يمنعنا من إعادة توجيه الأبصار والأفكار إلى هذا الاسم الرّائع "قول الحق"، حيث يعترف جميع المفسّرين المسلمين بأنّ الحق هنا هو الله، وبالتّالي فالمسيح هو قول الله بعينه. وبما أنّ هذا الاسم لم يأت مرتبطاً مع ولادة المسيح، لذلك لم يقل أي عالم مسلم هنا أنّ كلمة "قول" هي الفعل "كن" كما قالوا في تفسيرهم لكمة "كلمته"، وهكذا لا نجد توسّعاً في شرح مدلول معنى "قول الحق" فهو اسم جليل للمسيح، لأنّه قول الله أي كلمة الله بالمعنى المطلق، وكلمة الله جاء إلى العالم في صورة المسيح، أي إنَّ الكلمة أو القول صار إنساناً هو المسيح ابن الله.



5. ورد في القرآن أسماءٌ وصفات أخرى للمسيح، وجميعها تبرهن على عظمة وسمو وكمال المسيح، بالرّغم من محاولات مفسّري القرآن في التّقليل من شأن هذه الأسماء، ومنها آية للنّاس (مريم 21:19) وآية للعالمين (الأنبياء 91:21) آية (المؤمنون 50:23) غلاماً زكيّاً (مريم 19:19) رحمة منّا-أي من الله-(مريم 21:19) من الصّالحين (آل عمران 46:3 والأنعام 85:6) وبرَّاً بوالدتي (مريم 32:19) مباركاً (مريم 31:19) السّلام عليَّ-أي على المسيح-(مريم 33:19) وجيهاً في الدّنيا والآخرة (آل عمران45:3) عِلمٌ للسّاعة (الزخرف61:43.أنظر أيضاً لقمان 34:31وفصلت 47:41) شهيداً (النساء 159:4والمائدة117:5).



ب. ولادة المسيح في القرآن:

يعترف القرآن بولادة المسيح من العذراء مريم بدون زرع بشري، وقد سجلت هذه الحقيقة في القرآن بطريقة لا لَبسَ فيها قطعياً، لذلك لم يستطع المفسرون إلا الإقرار بالولادة من العذراء، تلك المعجزة الباهرة والفائقة للطبيعة. نقرأ في سورة مريم 16:19-33 "وأذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكاناً شرقياً. فاتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سويّاً. قالت: إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيّاً. قال إنّما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غُلاماً زكيا. قالت: أنّى يكون لي غلاماً ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكُ بَغيّاً قالَ كذلكِ قال ربُّكِ هو على هيّنٌ ولنجعلهُ آية للنّاسِ ورحمَةًَ مِنَّا وكانَ أمراً مقضيّاً. فحملته فانتبذت به مكاناً قَصيّاً…" (انظر أيضاً آل عمران 45:3 والنّساء 171:4 والمائدة 110:5). وهنا يحقّ لنا أن نسأل وبجرأة: من هو أب المسيح؟ ولماذا ينسب المسيح إلى مريم في قول القرآن "ابن مريم" ولا ينسب إلى الله الّذي أعطى لمريم القدرة على الحبل بدون رجل؟ وهل الفضل الأكبر في ولادة المسيح هو لمريم، حتّى يقال "ابن مريم" أم أنّ الفضل أولاً لله القادر على كلِّ شيء، بما في ذلك قدرته على جعل "العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً" (أشعياء 14:7 ومتّى 23:1)، لذلك جدير بالمسيح أن يسمّى ابن الله، فهو قد جاء من السّماء وولد من مريم العذراء بقوّة الله القدّوس.



ت. عجائب المسيح في القرآن:

سجّل القرآن سبعة أنواع من المعجزات الفائقة الّتي قام بها المسيح أثناء خدمته العلنيّة في الأرض، ولكنّه لم يذكر عدد المرّات الّتي أجرى بها هذه العجائب، كذلك لم يذكر القرآن أسماء الأشخاص الّذين أقامهم المسيح أو شفاهم أو فتّح عيونهم.

الكلام في المهد لحظة ولادته: آل عمران 46:3 "ويكلّم النّاس في المهد" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5 و مريم 29:19).

خلق الطّير والنّفخ فيه بإذن الله: آل عمران 49:3 "إِنّي أخلُقُ لكم من الطّيـن كهيئـة الطَّيرِ فأنفُخُ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله" (أنظر المائدة 110:5).

إبراء الأكْمَه (الّذي خُلق أعمى): آل عمران 49:3 "وأُبرئُ الأكْمه" (أيضـاً المـائدة 110:5).

إبراء الأبرص: آل عمران 49:3 "وأبرئُ الأكْمَهَ والأبرصَ" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5).

إقامة الموتى: آل عمران 49:3 "وأُحيي الموتى" (أنظر أيضاً المائدة 110:5 و المائدة 32:5).

علم الغيب: آل عمران 49:3 "وأُنبِئُكُمُ بما تأكلون وما تدَّخرون في بيوتكم" (أيضـاً آل عمران 52:3).

إنزال مائدة من السّماء: المائدة 112:5-115 "إذ قال الحوّاريون يا عيسى ابن مريَـمَ هل يستطيع رَبَّكَ أن يُنزل علينا مائدةً من السّماء……قال عيسى ابن مريم اللّهم رَبَّنـا أنزِل علينا مائدةً من السّماءِ تكون لنا عيداً……قال اللهُ إنّي مُنًزِّلها عليكُم".

تظهر هذه المعجزات قدرة الله الباهرة الّتي جرت على أيدي المسيح المجيد، وخصوصاً عمليّة خلق الطّير وإقامة الموتى وإبراء الأكْمَه، فهذه العجائب تعني إعطاء الحياة لما هو جامد، وإعادة الحياة لمن قد مات، وإبداع عيون من العدم، وجميع هذه العمليات يختص بها الله وحده من دون خلقه، ومع ذلك، وباعتراف القرآن، فقد "أذن" الله للمسيح أن يقوم بهذه الأعمال، أي أن الله في القرآن قد أعطى المسيح امتيازاً خاصاً به، وهو امتياز الخلق وإعطاء الحياة، فما هو السِّر الكامن وراء ذلك؟ ولماذا يعطي الله للمسيح الحق في الخلق والأحياء إن لم يكن المسيح هو ابن الله بالذّات، أي له نفس جوهر وطبيعة الله؟!.



ث. امتيازات أخرى للمسيح في القرآن:

بالإضافة إلى ما جاء أعلاه يُذكر القرآن أُموراً أخرى تتعلق بالمسيح، وتبين عظمته وطهارته وسلطانه المجيد، ومن هذه الأمور نذكر:

المسيح المشرِّع: آل عمران 50:3 "ومصدِّقاً لما بينَ يديَّ من التوراة ولأحلَّ لكم بعضَ الذي حُرِّمَ عَليكُم وجئتكم بآيةٍ من رِّبكُم فاتَّقوا اللهَ وأطيعون".

ارتفاع المسيح إلى الله: آل عمران 55:3 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى أنّي متوفيك ورافِعُك إليَّ".

تأييد المسيح بروح القدس: البقرة 87:2 "وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البيّنات وأيّدناهُ بروح القدس" (أيضاً البقرة 253:2 والمائدة 110:5)

كلم الله المسيح مباشرةً: آل العمران 55:3 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5و116)

عصمة المسيح من الشيطان: آل عمران 36:3 "…وإنّي سميتها مريم وإنّي أُعيذها بكَ وذُرِّيتها من الشيطان الرّجيم".



ومما قاله المفسرون المسلمون في هذه الآيات هو أن المسيح كان دائماً يعمل وروح القدس معه يؤيّده في كل ما يقوم به، ومع أنّهم يفسرون روح القدس بالقول أنّه الملاك جبريل، فإن مجرد اعترافهم بحضور جبريل الدائم مع المسيح هو امتياز لم يتمتع به أي شخص في الوجود، حتى نبي المسلمين محمد. كذلك فإن ارتفاع المسيح إلى الله بالتحديد لا مثيل له في القرآن. أضف إلى ذلك أن القرآن ذكر اسم والدة المسيح القديسة مريم العذراء، وهو شرف لم تحظ به أيّة امرأة من نساء النبي محمد أو من نساء المسلمين. وأخيراً عصمة المسيح من الشيطان، فقد أورد ابن كثير في تفسيره لما جاء في آل عمران 36:3 ثلاثة أحاديث للنبي محمد رواها أبو هريرة وقد وردت في صحيح البخاري وأهل السنن، جاء فيها:

قال النبي: "ما من مولود يولد إلا مَسَّهُ الشيطان حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من مَسِّهِ إيّاه إلا مريم وابنها".

وقال النبي: ما من مولود إلا وقد عصره الشيطان عصرة أو عصرتين إلا عيسى ابن مريم ومريم".

وقال النبي أيضاً: "كل بني آدم يطعن الشيطان في جنبه حين تلده أُمَّه إلا عيسى ابن مريم ذهب يطعن فطُعنَ بالحجاب".

وهكذا اعترف النبي محمد بقداسة المسيح وطهارته من لمسة الشيطان دون سائر البشر، بمن فيهم محمد نفسه. ففي تفسير القرطبي كتب قائلاً: "إن الشيطان ينخس جميع ولد آدم حتى الأنبياء والأولياء إلا مريم وابنها". ولكن لا يفسر لنا النبي محمد ولا القرطبي ولا ابن كثير أو غيرهم من علماء تفسير القرآن والسنّه عن السبب، بل السِّر وراء امتناع المسيح عن لمسِ الشيطان له، فهل المسيح يختلف عن بقيّة النّاس، وهل هو من جوهر مختلف عنهم؟ وما الذي أو من الذي منع الشيطان من الوصول إلى المسيح؟!. وهل يحق لنا أن نقول بأن الجواب الوحيد لجميع هذه الأسئلة هو أن المسيح له نفس طبيعة الله، أي أنّه ابن الله المتجسد، لذلك استطاع الشيطان أن يهزم جميع النّاس وأن يلوثهم بلمسته لهم، ولكنّه لم يستطع الوصول إلى المسيح، فالمسيح أقوى من الشيطان لكونه ابن الله القدوس المساوٍ للآب في الجوهر.



خلاصة: يحتاج المسيحيّون إلى إعادة قراءة تعاليم الكتاب المقدس عن اسم "ابن الله" ودلالاته المختلفة كما جاءت في الإنجيل. فهذا الاسم المجيد يتكرر عشرات المرات عند الحديث عن حقيقة شخص الرّب يسوع المسيح، وعندها ندرك معنى قول الوحي المقدس في أنَّ يسوع المسيح "صار لنا حكمة من السَّماء، أي برّاً وقداسة وفداء" (كورنثوس الأولى 30:1). وعندها فقط نستطيع أن نشارك بقوة وبحكمة وبمحبّة هذه الحقيقة المجيدة عن شخص الرّب يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، مع المسلمين في هذا العالم.

كذلك نحتاج كمسيحيّين أن نعرف ما يقوله قرآن المسلمين ونبيّهم عن شخص المسيح، لأن ما جاء في القرآن والسّنّه، يشكل أحد المفاتيح الرئيسيّة في الحوار مع المسلم وتبشيره برسالة الخلاص المتعلّقة بمحبّة الله له وفدائه بدم المسيح. إن موقف المسلمين السلبي من شخص المسيح، وعنادهم ورفضهم قبول الحقيقة الكتابيّة عن المسيح، هي في الواقع ثمرة التقصير المسيحي في الوصول إلى المسلمين. وكذلك نتيجة التفاسير الخاطئة التي تزخر بها كتب المسلمين فيما يتعلق بهويّة المسيح. لذلك فإن أمام الكنيسة مهمة جليلة في الصلاة وطلب عون السّماء، حتى يقود الله شعبه، وبتأييد الروح القدس، في أن يكونوا شهوداً أُمناء للمسيح مع جيرانهم المسلمين أينما وجدوا.*


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

*ربنا يبارك حبيبي
اخوكم*


----------



## حدائق المجد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			إنَّ اللهَ قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما معنى نحن أولادهم؟؟؟؟
هل تعتبرون أنفسكم أيضا أبناء الله (استغفر الله العظيم)



			عرف اليهود في أيام المسيح أن اسم ابن الله يعني المساواة مع الله الآب في الجوهر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			يتمتّع ابن الله بسلطان وحقوق ومجد وكرامة وامتيازات الآب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مساواة في الجوهر
هل هذه تعني وجود اختلاف؟؟؟؟؟



			فهو ليس نبيا أو رسولاً، مع أنَّهُ قام بتجسده بوظيفة النبي المرسل للعالم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل وصفه أنه نبي اهانة؟؟؟؟



			يُدعى الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح. مما يدل على العلاقة الفردية والخاصة والمميّزة والحميمة بين الآب والابن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ألستم تقولون ان المسيح هو الله؟؟؟؟
كيف تقول علاقة مميزة؟؟؟
يعني بينه وبين نفسه؟؟؟؟؟



			وحدانيّة الله الحقيقيّة هي الوحدانيّة الجامعة في الآب والابن والرّوح القدس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أفهم كيف يكون هو رب نفسه



			عرفنا سبعة أسباب تدفع المسلمين إلى إنكار حقيقة لاهوت المسيح وأنَّه ابن الله، لذلك فقبل العودة إلى القرآن لمعرفة المزيد من تعاليمه وأقواله عن المسيح، لا بدَّ أوّلاً من العودة إلى أسباب الرّفض السّالفة الذّكر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تفسر القرآن من عندك

وما يتعلق بالقرآن نناقشه في القسم الاسلامي كيلا يحذف*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			لم أفهم كيف يكون هو رب نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع انك لم تفهم فهذا اعتراف منك ودليل على انى لم اخطئ فى مقولتى بان عقلك مستغبي !!!!
ولي سؤال يا اخى هل القران معصوم ؟*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أغسطس 2008)

*وردى عليهم : *
*أيا أعداء المسيح لنا جواب *
*على سؤالكم وما حواه *
*لم يمت المسيح من اجل قوم *
*بل مات من اجل الحياة *
*ونادى ربه ان اغفر لهم *
*ولا يعلمون ما قد نواه *
*سر أن يعطيهم الملكوت *
*لكنهم احبوا الحياة *
*سفكوا دماءه على الصليب *
*والدموع تجرى تروى شفاه *
*وأمه تبكى وتصرخ عليه *
*أى ذنب قد افتراه *
*أهذا جزاء من احب العالم *
*وأراد ان يمحى خطاياه ؟*
*فقولوا انتم يا اعداء المسيح *
*هل جزاء المعروف ان ننساه ؟*
*هل ننسي من مد الينا يده ؟*
*وهل ننسي يوماً عطاياه ؟ *
*هل علمكم اسلامكم ونبيكم *
*ان تسخروا يوما من اله ؟*
*ان تكفروا ما تشاءون *
*وتعبدون ما القلب هواه *
*زكما سألتم لى سؤال *
*هل قراءتم يوماً كلام الله ؟*
*أم انكم ترددون كلامكم *
*ولا تعلمون حتى معناه !!*
*فالمسيح الهنا حي *
*ويوم الدينونة الكل يراه *

*ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت فى الرد عليهم وهذا اقل ما اقدمة لسيدى وحبيبي يسوع المسيح .*
*أخوكم .......... *[/quote]
الله ينور عليك ، بجد مفيش أحلى من كده كلام
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حدائق المجد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			مع انك لم تفهم فهذا اعتراف منك ودليل على انى لم اخطئ فى مقولتى بان عقلك مستغبي !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ولي سؤال يا اخى هل القران معصوم ؟*


*يؤسفني عدم احترامك لعقلي*
*لكني سأرد على سؤالك برغم اصرارك على نقاش الاسلاميات هنا لا ادري لماذا*

*# ......................... #*


*ممنوع لغير الموضوعات المسيحية*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

> لكني سأرد على سؤالك برغم اصرارك على نقاش الاسلاميات هنا لا ادري لماذا
> القرآن لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه


اننى انتظر ردك .


----------



## love2be (11 أغسطس 2008)

*وهل من اله يولد 
و هل من اله يأكل و يشرب ​*


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *وهل من اله يولد ​*
> 
> *و هل من اله يأكل و يشرب *​


 

*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*وُلِدَ من العذراء مريم ليكون حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*

*والمسيح أكل وشرب لأنه إنسان كامل الذي هو الذبيحة الكاملة*

*والله يفعل ما يُريد ... وقت ما شاء ... وكيف ما شاء *

*دون أن يأخذ موافقة الإنسان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*



اخوكم قال:


> *
> 
> أيا أعداء المسيح لنا جواب
> على سؤالكم وما حواه
> ...


*

اشكر المسيح أخى الحبيب على جمال ردك, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اشكر المسيح أخى الحبيب على جمال ردك, ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا الذي اشكر المسيح لاننى تعرفت على اخوة واخوات بيحبونى بجد وعاوزين يساعدونى لكن مش باديهم وانا التمس ليهم العذر .*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*



			المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

وُلِدَ من العذراء مريم ليكون حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم

والمسيح أكل وشرب لأنه إنسان كامل الذي هو الذبيحة الكاملة

والله يفعل ما يُريد ... وقت ما شاء ... وكيف ما شاء 

دون أن يأخذ موافقة الإنسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتظر منى يا اخى المزيد من القصائد فى الرد على كل من تسول له نفسه او يفكر فى الاساءة ولو بكلمة للسيد المسيح .
ربنا معاك*


----------



## الحوت (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*



love2be قال:


> *وهل من اله يولد
> ​*


*
ماذا تقصد باله يولد ؟
هذا الكلام يصبح له معنى لو كنا ندعي الالوهية لانسان وهذا لم يحصل !
وانما نتحدث عن اله تجسد واخذ جسد بشري مثل جسدنا بالوقت الذي كان يملئ فيه العالم كله ولا يخلو منه مكان قبل التجسد واثناء التجسد وبعد التجسد ..
ولكن المسلم لا يقد ان يفهم هذا ولا يقدر ان يستوعبه لان الله في الاسلام محدود جالس على عرشة يراقب البشر كما يراقب البشر اخبار العالم امام التلفاز !*


> و هل من اله يأكل و يشرب



*ماذا تقصد باله ياكل ويشرب ؟
قبل اي شي هل في الاكل والشرب وحتى التبرز اي نجاسه ؟
هل انت انسان نجس لانك تاكل وتشرب وتتبرز وتنام وتعطش ؟
ثم الاكل والشرب كان محدود بفترة تجسده على الارض لقضاء مهمة وانتهت .
فالله لا ياكل ويشرب لان غير محتاج للاكل والشرب وانما كان هذا خاص فقط بفترة تجسده .
وحينما تجسد كان يحتاج هذا الجسد للغذاء مع ان الله كان يقدر ان يمنع هذا الشعور عنه بالاهوتة المتحد في هذا الجسد بدون انفصال ولكنه شابهنا في كل شي ما عدا الخطية ..
شابنهنا في الاكل والشرب والنوم والعطش والصلاه الخ !

يا ريت بقى بلاش الاسئلة السخيفه هذه وانتم تتكلمون عن المسيح كأنه مولود من زرع بشري وكأننا ندعي الاولهيه للبشر !*


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *
> انتظر منى يا اخى المزيد من القصائد فى الرد على كل من تسول له نفسه او يفكر فى الاساءة ولو بكلمة للسيد المسيح .
> ربنا معاك*



قلت لك من قبل نحن كمسلمين لا نسئ للمسيح ولا نسئ لأى نبى أخر 
وابن القيم الجوزية لم يسئ الى المسيح


----------



## الحوت (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*



حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> قلت لك من قبل نحن كمسلمين لا نسئ للمسيح ولا نسئ لأى نبى أخر
> وابن القيم الجوزية لم يسئ الى المسيح


*
اه صحيح بدليل وصفتم المسيح وامه بالحيوانات ..
ودليل وصف رسولكم للمسيح على انه واحد مخبول ساذج !

مافيش داعي نقعد نعدد اهانات الانبياء في الاسلام في غير ساحتها ولكن حبيت ابين كذب المسلم كملاحظة صغيره ليعرف اننا نعرف كتبه جيدا وليس بالساهل الضحك علينا بهذه الشعارات الفارغه .
*


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*اشكرك جدا يا اخى الحوت وانا بكلمهم بادب واحترام وهما اللى بيستفذونى وانا مش عايز ارد عليهم ردود جارحة عشان ملغيش عضويتى والمنتدى بالنسبالي دلوقتى حاجة مهمه جدا جدا باقدر انى اعبر على اللى جوايا خصوصا فى هذه الظروف التى امر بها .
ربنا يبارك حياتك
والف شكر .*


----------



## love2be (11 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
> 
> *وُلِدَ من العذراء مريم ليكون حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*
> 
> ...






الحمد لله انك اعترفت بأن المسيح انسان​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

> الحمد لله انك اعترفت بأن المسيح انسان​


​​

ماذا تفهم عندما يقول لك المسيحي ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد ؟ او ان المسيح هو لاهوت و ناسوت متحدين بغير انفصال ولا امتزاج ؟ ​ 
الجواب الذي لا تفكر حتى بمحاولة معرفته هو :​ 
1) المسيح انسان كامل .. 100% انسان
2) المسيح اله كامل .. 100% اله ​ 
بغير انفصال للأبد .. و لا امتزاج​ 
اخي حاول ان تفكر قليلاً .. اعرف ان التفكير يُتعب .. و لكنه يوصل لحقائق جميلة تريح بالك .. بدل المهاترات المزعجة​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## اخوكم (12 أغسطس 2008)

*دعا المسيح النّاس في أيّام تجسّده إلى التّوبة وعبادة الله الحي، وقال أنَّ الله ربّي وربّكم بحسب طبيعته البشريّة المحدودة، أمّا بطبيعته اللاهوتيّة فقد قال بكلِّ قوة ويقين أنَّهُ واحد مع الآب، وأنَّه الله، وإنَّ الّذي يراه يرى الآب.*

*# ........................ #*

*حرر بواسطة .... fredyyy*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / أخوكم
+++ شكراً لك على هذا البحث الدقيق .
+++ ولكنى أعتقد -- شخصياً -- أن مكانه هو قسم الإسلاميات وليس الرد على الأسئلة .
+++ وأعتقد -- شخصياً -- أن تعرُّفك على الفكر المسيحى -- عن السيد المسيح --  سيكون أكثر وضوحاً وأكثر سلاسة ، عندما تنحى الأفكار الغير مسيحية جانباً ، وتبدأ بحثك من المسيحية ذاتها .
+++ ولكنك مشكور -- فى كل الأحوال -- على إجتهادك هذا ، والله القدير العارف بالقلوب ، يهدى خطواتك .


----------



## man4truth (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## love2be (12 أغسطس 2008)

*ان كان المسيح حقا علينا ان نعبده 

فأنا التمس العذر للذين يعبدون بوذا ​*


----------



## ديديموس (12 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *ان كان المسيح حقا علينا ان نعبده
> 
> فأنا التمس العذر للذين يعبدون بوذا ​*



أولا : من يعبد بوذا؟؟؟ أظن لابد من تثقيف العرب في وقت ما 

البوذية يا أخي العزيز ديانة غير إلوهية أي لا تؤمن بإله ولا آلهة ولا أي قوة عليا

ثانيا : هل كان لبوذا سلطان على الطبيعة؟ وعلى الحياة والموت؟ وحي إلى الأبد لا يموت؟ ومتواجد في كل مكان؟ أريد أدلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال ؟*



love2be قال:


> *ان كان المسيح حقا علينا ان نعبده
> 
> فأنا التمس العذر للذين يعبدون بوذا ​*



*وماذا قال إله الإسلام عن عابدى بوذا؟. لا شئ

لماذا

لأنه لم يكن عنده علم بها

لم يخبره أحد عنها

وسلام للإلوهية المحلية*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *ان كان المسيح حقا علينا ان نعبده ​*
> 
> 
> *فأنا التمس العذر للذين يعبدون بوذا *​


 

*المسيح لا يُعبد إلا بعد الايمان بفدائه ولمن يريد الخلاص من الجحيم *

*فالمسيح أبعد ما يكون عن مقارنته بالبشر *

*وإن كنت متحير في تحديد طريقك ومصيرك الأبدي*

*تكلم الى الله بإخلاص فهو عن كل منا ليس ببعيد*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

*حذفت مشاركات love2be *

*لاحتوائها على أفكار خاطئة ... ولقد تم التحذير من قبل*​


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


*العفو يا حبيبى انا اللى سعيد بيك بوجود معانا فى المنتدي .
وننتظر منك الردود والمواضيع الرائعة .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل /  love2be 
+++ تعرَّف على المسيح أولاً ، وبعد ذلك قُـل ما تشاء .


----------



## مسلمة2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

اردت ان اسالكم سؤال وهو يساورني دائما وانا لا اقصد الاهانة او قلة الادب ..

كيف يموت الاه وهو خالق كل شيء وهو بيده ملكوت السماء والارض وهو القوي والقادر .؟؟
وكيف سيخلصنا من ذنوبنا وهو لم يستطع ان يخلص نفسه من الصلب.؟؟؟؟

*# .......................... #*

*لا لغير الأسئلة المسيحية*

ارجو ان تجيبوني


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> كيف يموت الاه وهو خالق كل شيء وهو بيده ملكوت السماء والارض وهو القوي والقادر .؟؟
> وكيف سيخلصنا من ذنوبنا وهو لم يستطع ان يخلص نفسه من الصلب.؟؟؟؟


 

*رغم أننا جاوبنا على هذا السؤال مراراً *

** الذي مات على الصليب جسد المسيح ( الدم واللحم )*

** اللهوت لا يموت ... ويملأ الأرض والسماء*

*لم يُخلص نفسه على الصليب ... لكي يُخلصنا نحن *

*تحمل المسيح الدينونة لكي ... لا ُندان نحن *

بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي *حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ* عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.


----------



## dodi lover (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله كلمات رائعة ومعبرة​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / love2be 
+++ تأكيداً لما قاله الأخ الحبيب فريدى ، فإن الوحيد الذى كان يستطيع أن يمنح الحياة من بعد الموت ، هو الحى القادر على أن يغلب الموت .
+++ كل البشر يتكلمون عن الموت بخوف وفزع ، لأنه الذى ليس له حل ولا منه نجاة .
++++ إلاَّ الله وحده ، لأنه خالق الحياة ، هو الحياة :- [ أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ]  ، لذلك فإنه لا يخاف من الموت ، ولذلك يتعامل مع الموت كما مع أى شيئ آخر تحت سلطانه .
+++ فزع التلاميذ -- وهم فى السفينة فى وسط البحر -- عندما هاجت عاصفة هوجاء ، وملأت السفينة بالمياه حتى كادت تغرق ، وكان هو -- فى وسط كل هذه الأهوال والمياه -- نائماً -- فأيقظوه فزعين ، فقال للبحر : " إسكت " ، ثم قال للتلاميذ : " مابالكم خائفين هكذا ؟ كيف لا إيمان لكم ؟ " ، لأن اللاهوت لا ينام حتى عندما ينام الناسوت ، فإنه يظل حاكم الكون ، فلا خوف .
+++ طلبوه -- من بلدة أخرى -- لشفاء لعازر المريض جداً ، فقال " هذا المرض ليس للموت " ، ولم يذهب ، ثم بعد عدة أيام ، قال : " لعازر نام وأنا أذهب لأوقظه " ، فلما وصلوا البلدة وجدوه مات ودفن وتعفن ، فعاتبه أهل الميت لأنه لم يلبى طلبهم قبل موت لعازر ، فقال : لا تخافوا ، أنا القيامة والحياة ، ثم طلب منهم أن يرفعوا الحجر عن فم القبر ، فظهرت الرائحة الرهيبة ، فقال : لعازر هلم خارجاً ، فتبددت الديدان والعفونة ، وإندفع المتي بالرغم من تربيطه بالأكفان ، إندفع بكل ملئ الحياة . + إذن فلا خوف ، أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## اخوكم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي على تفاعلكم وردودكم على الموضوع وانتظرو منى المزيد " لا تدينو لكى لا تدانو "

تحياتى​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممتاز فعلا هذا الرد
الرب يبارك حياتك اخى​*


----------



## Aksios (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> وردى عليهم :
> أيا أعداء المسيح لنا جواب
> على سؤالكم وما حواه
> لم يمت المسيح من اجل قوم
> ...



:big29::big29::big29:
الرب يبارك خدمتك و يعوضك تعبك خير


----------



## اخوكم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *ممتاز فعلا هذا الرد
> الرب يبارك حياتك اخى​*



مرسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اخوكم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:
> الرب يبارك خدمتك و يعوضك تعبك خير



ربنا يباركك مرسي جدا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة عليك يا اخونا 
برافو برافو 
رد جميل جدا 
يعوضك الذي تدافع عن اسمة القدوس*


----------



## اخوكم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليك يا اخونا
> برافو برافو
> رد جميل جدا
> يعوضك الذي تدافع عن اسمة القدوس*



مرسي ربنا يباركك ويحميكي​


----------

